# Gutsy woman, 'Gutless" book



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

I saw Katie Lee in a Glen Canyon documentary years ago, and have remembered her ever since. A women river rat, pioneer. Phenomenal Woman. 

A friend of mine wrote this feature on her regarding her many talents, not the least of which, is her new book, 'Gutless Ditch."

Gutsy woman, 'Gutless' book


...as if that doesn't paint a cool enough picture of this phenomenal women, check this out - this may or may not be the documentary I saw in the early 2000's, but I did not know that was her playing the guitar and singing... total inspiration.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fb93mmF9haU

Hell yes.


----------

